# E/M and venipuncture



## EMGuillen12 (Aug 6, 2010)

Our billing company is telling us that we cannot ever bill for an office visit with a venipuncture. They say that the 36415 is an add-on code. They have been writing them all off. I know about the 99211 and a veinpuncture but we often bill for the following example:

Patient presents with fatigue and the doctor wants to do blood work. We will charge a 99213 and a 36415. 

Does anyone have any documentation stating that it is acceptable to bill for both the office visit and the venipuncture on the same visit? I understand that some insurance companies will bundle them but I am having a hard time finding any documentation on Trailblazer or Medicare stating that the 36415 is not an add-on code. Please let me know if we are doing this wrong! Thanks for any help!


----------



## renee.lyle (Aug 6, 2010)

I do not have any documentation to support this at hand, but we bill it all the time. It is absolutely acceptable.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 6, 2010)

Add on codes are designated in the CPT with a + next to the number so 36415 is not an add on code.


----------



## sbicknell (Aug 7, 2010)

It is valid to code the 36415 in addition to the E&M. But some payers do consider it inclusive and deny separate payment. But we code and bill it.


----------

